# webmin/phpmyadmin problem

## thecooptoo

trying to install phpmyadmin

http://localhost/phpmyadmin gives:

Error

MySQL said:

#1045 - Access denied for user: 'pma@localhost' (Using password: YES)

I can access the MySQL server from webmin and see the databases.

going to user database or host  persmissions  I get 

SQL select * from user order by user failed : Can't find file: './mysql/user.frm' (errno: 13)

the paths are all correct in the module config tab.

I ve tried doing 

mysql_install_db from the shell to  reset things  

still got the problem 

Dont know how to fix it now.

----------

## UberLord

You need to change the config.inc.php file with the old password for the mysql user "pma"

----------

## thecooptoo

cant get at the users to see/reset the m#password for user pma

----------

## UberLord

So you'll have to reset the password using the mysql utilities.

http://www.mysql.com/doc/en/Resetting_permissions.html

Applies to the root user, but can be applied for other users as well

----------

## thecooptoo

got in a dreadful muddle  and ended up removing and re-emerging MySQL.

bash-2.05b# mysqladmin -u root password 'xxxx'

mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed

ewnded up  creatgin the databse as suggested in the phpmyadmin docs , setting the password adn username in /phpmyadmin/config.php.inc 

and it lets me in. 

still dont seem to be able to set a root password though

----------

